# companies who insure under 25 year olds on gtr



## malborogti-r (Jan 12, 2005)

hi there does any1 have a list of companies that give competitive prices for under 25 year olds for skyline gtr insurance please


----------



## Nubi (Oct 23, 2006)

give quoteline direct a try. They quoted me £3200 online, then phoned me back the next day with a quote for £730 with all my mods listed!


----------



## sti50whp (Nov 28, 2006)

a-plan all the way

4 starters i think they r the club's official insurer,

and 2nd, they insured me on an evo 9 gt for £1100 in 1 of, if not the worst postcode in england. 

3rd, i think they'll even match or beat your best quote like for like.

speak to phil. i think chris' left. thatcham branch

hope this help's


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

A-Plan weren't competetive for me. I tried Adrian Flux and they were much cheaper. Customer service isn't as good (i'm told) though.


----------



## cefiro_drifter (Jan 1, 2006)

try MCE , they are very very cheap and are mod friendly .... there customer services is a lil on the slow side but there quotes definately make up for that


----------



## lee4684 (Apr 19, 2007)

I got a real good quote of firebond


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

A-plan for me as well, though they weren't as competitive on my MR2T.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

i dont know how they will be for skylines but try Performance Marque. They insured a friend of mine on a 911 RS when he was 22 and he payed something like £900


----------

